# DW News - Iphone 6,6s and 7 cases (detailingworld)



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have been in Talks with Onlyfolio to get a Quality Iphone case and have come up with this Our innovative new case allows you to view and interact with your iPhone 7, 6s and 6 with the case closed.

The Touch Folio's advanced translucent front flap looks like an ordinary Folio case but comes to life as your device screen turns on. Our soft touch rear shell fits your iPhone perfectly and has been designed to fit perfectly in the palm of your hand.

Detailing World special edition cases are available in a limited number.

•Use your iPhone to view and interact with notifications, answer calls and send texts.
•Advanced translucent coloured front flap. 
•Soft touch ultra slim rear shell. 
•Detailing World special edition with logo on the rear.





































Priced at £15.00 (25% off). Royal Mail 48 delivery is free and Royal Mail 24 will cost £1.95 on top.

Please let us know if you would like one asap - THESE will also be at Waxstock :thumb:

http://bit.ly/iphonecasedw

Will NOT work with Tempered Glass products


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you save me 7 version until i get back from Cyprus please and i'll sort the payment out. I get back on the 17th


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

I will take one for iPhone 6.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

No04BLE said:


> I will take one for iPhone 6.


Please follow the link :thumb: ( includes free delivery )


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Argh, I'd love one but have a tempered glass protector...Might have to try it anyway.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JMorty said:


> Argh, I'd love one but have a tempered glass protector...Might have to try it anyway.


They still work as a great case ( my nipper has a tempered glass protector it still worked with it but it was less responsive and wouldn't always swipe)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> They still work as a great case ( my nipper has a tempered glass protector it still worked with it but it was less responsive and wouldn't always swipe)


Fair, may have to rip the protector off then! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine has been ordered, expect an update asap


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Whizzer are these a available for plus size iPhones?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AS_BO said:


> Whizzer are these a available for plus size iPhones?


not at the moment no just for the normal size


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok thanks for letting me know matey


----------

